# YouTube is evil



## fm_emt (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbHZTo0gEGw

That is all.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Man, Kip totally proved that earlier, too.............except in a very different way. :lol:


----------

